# Our poison arrow frogs



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

Dendrobates auratus celeste











Phyllobates terribilis yellow










Dendrobates auratus Blue and Black










ranitomeya benedicta










dendrobates auratus nominate Black and Green


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovely frogs.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful colours.


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

will get better photos soon need some of the vanzolini and imitator jeberos


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

collection is growing fast :2thumb:


----------



## Walshy (Jul 12, 2012)

Love these guys so colourful I wud really like some one day

Sent from my R800i


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Love the white foot!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Love the top ones! Sadly I'm now out of space  I actually have no room for me in my room :lol2:


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

top ones are our dendrobates auratus celeste we have the only ones in the uk and have loads of babies from them now 
got a pair of whitefoots yesterday and hope they breed soon


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Fantastic collection, you have any viv shots?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Absinthia said:


> top ones are our dendrobates auratus celeste we have the only ones in the uk and have loads of babies from them now
> got a pair of whitefoots yesterday and hope they breed soon


A guy in Mansfield near where i live was selling some of these. Unless these are them yours aren't the only ones. Nice frogs though.: victory:


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> A guy in Mansfield near where i live was selling some of these. Unless these are them yours aren't the only ones. Nice frogs though.: victory:


sold 4 babies a cpl weeks ago but was to a shop so don't think your friend bought them


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

wayne the pain said:


> Fantastic collection, you have any viv shots?


whitefoot viv









other vivs










converted fishtanks


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Love the white foot viv, were did you get it?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

It wasn't recent. Talking a few years ago now and he had a fair few of them.


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Love the white foot viv, were did you get it?


Its a Dutch Rana Viv


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Did Brian have the celest off you at Lewisham, would you keep me I formed when you have more babies off any sort I'll be interested as I am local


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Did Brian have the celest off you at Lewisham, would you keep me I formed when you have more babies off any sort I'll be interested as I am local


yes
we still have 11 left


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Did Brian have the celest off you at Lewisham, would you keep me I formed when you have more babies off any sort I'll be interested as I am local


Retry put a post up in classifieds yesterday 
£40 each


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I know those white foots. 
Gutted. Thought I had 1st refusal.


----------



## Gareth85 (Oct 13, 2012)

Stunning frogs, thanks for sharing. May I ask what is the frog in the second set of pics under the trio of Terribilis.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gareth85 said:


> Stunning frogs, thanks for sharing. May I ask what is the frog in the second set of pics under the trio of Terribilis.


harlequin poison frog , Oophaga histrionica.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> harlequin poison frog , Oophaga histrionica.


sylvatica lita


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

chrism said:


> I know those white foots.
> Gutted. Thought I had 1st refusal.


I'm sure Luke sold them to an experienced Oophaga breeder.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> sylvatica lita


So it is.


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

yep its a sylvatica lita


----------

